# Sanatizing Cake Liner



## nongoma (May 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I had a quick question. I'm thinking of carrying cake liner in kit but I wasn't too sure how to sanitize it. When you're done using it it dries completely but I'm not an expert on germs and how long they can live on stuff like cake liners. Do you spritz it with alcohol when dry or do you just wipe it down whilst its still wet or is there something I'm missing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## madame_morbid (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nongoma* 

 
_Hi ladies,

I had a quick question. I'm thinking of carrying cake liner in kit but I wasn't too sure how to sanitize it. When you're done using it it dries completely but I'm not an expert on germs and how long they can live on stuff like cake liners. Do you spritz it with alcohol when dry or do you just wipe it down whilst its still wet or is there something I'm missing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!_

 
Wipe the top layer off with a clean tissue whilst the product is still wet, then spritz with alcohol. I personally prefer gel eyeliner over cake as it it easier to use hygienically.


----------



## MAC_Lovin (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nongoma* 

 
_Hi ladies,

I had a quick question. I'm thinking of carrying cake liner in kit but I wasn't too sure how to sanitize it. When you're done using it it dries completely but I'm not an expert on germs and how long they can live on stuff like cake liners. Do you spritz it with alcohol when dry or do you just wipe it down whilst its still wet or is there something I'm missing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!_

 
I don't know about wiping it off, but in my class we were just touht to buy a small spray bottle and fill it with alcohol, so to sanitize the cake liner just give it a quick spray of alcohol


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2009)

a quick spritz of alcohol cut half and half with distilled water will do it.. germs don't usually live on dry surfaces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but this is just in case!


----------



## lara (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madame_morbid* 

 
_Wipe the top layer off with a clean tissue whilst the product is still wet, then spritz with alcohol. I personally prefer gel eyeliner over cake as it it easier to use hygienically._

 
...honestly?

I prefer gel for the ease of use in getting the results I want as quickly as possible, but I'm struggling to see how an inert powder that can be sanitised as easily as a spritz of alcohol and a good wipe with a tissue is worse than a moist bacterial carrier that can still harbour infectious agents even when religiously decanted with a spatula.


----------



## nongoma (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_...honestly?

I prefer gel for the ease of use in getting the results I want as quickly as possible, but I'm struggling to see how an inert powder that can be sanitised as easily as a spritz of alcohol and a good wipe with a tissue is worse than a moist bacterial carrier that can still harbour infectious agents even when religiously decanted with a spatula._

 
Lara, I thought the same thing about gel liner hence why I've been wanting to switch to cake liner for a while now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gel liner seems like it would be harder to sanitize to me anyway. Wouldn't decanting gel liner mean you'd be potentially wasting product? You wouldn't need to do that with cake liner. You'd have to be expertly good at eyeballing how much you would need to use with gel liner each time. Plus from what I've seen, cake liner last much longer than gel liner and is often cheaper. 

Thoughts ladies?


----------

